# Which shanties are better



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I am going to by a shanty by next week and am wondering which one is better. I mean the clam types or the rectangle type. They both seem good. Has anyone had anytrouble with either, or have something good to say about either?


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

Hey mike, i think the only difference in the two that you are talking about is how easy they are to put up and take down, the rectangle type just take a little more time then the clam type. hope that helps a little.


 
Dan


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

The clams are nice If you have tipups out for quick and easy action. But if you like jigging and being able to see down your hole go with the reactangle type.
I like doing both so I have both types of shantys 

chad1


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Here's my opinion - if you want to sit in one place all day, the rectangle deals are fine. If you want to be mobile, the flip-over style (Fishtraps, Frabill Ranger, Otter) are the way to go. All your gear stays in the sled, flip it open and move to the next spot.

Mike


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I own two of the rectangular type, but have used the flip-up. If you like to fish alone the flip-up are better. But if you are like me and have one or two other people the retangular are better.


----------



## catchem79 (Sep 3, 2002)

I own the rectangle type, a Shapell. As Chad 1 said great for looking down the hole. I timed myself once an it took about a minuite to set up. I use a small propane heater and it heats up well and fast. It is the smallest one they make but I normaly fish alone or with some freinds than also have there own shanty. Plenty of room for one big man I even use a lawn chair in it. If I fished with a partner often I'd get at least the next size bigger. Unless I'm going a long way when I move I leave the thing set up and pull it with the same rope you use when it's folded up. I use a quad and go slow and easy but I leave everything in it just lay the things down that would fall down and keep the minnow bucket and auger on the quad. It's not that bad to pull on foot eiather if the ice is to thin for the quad. I have always thought about getting the Clam type and I could be wrong but with no floor under half it seem like it would be hard to heat and for sure your going to lose all your heat when you get out. Your putting your feet on the ice all day. And if your alone you are still going to have to take everything in and out to get it in the truck. Just my $.02 Good Luck


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

i agree with catchem79 about the feet on ice and losing heat each time you open it!. I also dont have a flip over but I do want one for solo fishing. I have a shappel 3000 and love it. Like catchem said it goes up in a minute. My buddies have them also and with the shappel's you can join the same models togther to from a long shanty, kind of fun, put a barrel in the middle and you got a party!!!!!!! I agree however the moblity of it is not the greatest! But there are easy to pull, they have molded bucket holders, go up in a minute, and heat up fairly well!

What ever you buy though Mike before to be careful on windy days! You might go for a unplaned ride!!!!


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

I also use a shappell rectangular type, fairly easy to move when its set up. Best thing for me is several of my buddies have the same, so when they come up we can clip them all together end-to-end.
One drawback,when the wind catches them they move fast if not anchored,my wife went about 100 yds across the Ausable before I caught up to her.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Not having a floor isn't a big issue. IMO, a piece of plastic between my feet and the ice doesn't do much (I have a Shappel and a flip-over style). Your right on the heat issue, I generally don't take my coat off in the flip-over. I really think it just depends on how you like to fish. I like to move around and find active fish. Between the walking and drilling new holes, you don't notice the heat loss! LOL One other thing - my Shappel has the 'canvas' material. I have to set it up at home after I'm done using it to de-ice/dry it out, or it's a real pain to set up the next time out.

Mike


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

It would be nice to be able to join the shantys together but its just as easy to set up right next to each other you can still talk and the heat issue isnt a problem since the shapells and the flip overs have a similar door, or at least mine does so you dont have to flip it to go check a tip up, and i dont know if the one person clam has a door or not and mike is right on the floor thing it doesnt make that much of a difference to keep the heat.


 
Dan


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

I have a HT Polar flip over style. My dad and brother have the box style Shapell. Normaly we try to spread out alittle to cover more water but my flip up works fine for me. i set my tip-ups so i can se them through the window and there's no problem.


Teamyamaharaceing


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

1sh0t - With the rectangular ones you can hook them together (kind of). I (and some of the folks I fish with) use bungie cords to strap down our chairs and things on to our collapsed shanties and than use the bungies tied to the uprights of two shanties when set up. A nice way to share heat and light if need be.


----------



## catchem79 (Sep 3, 2002)

Tattoo Mike, Aren't you glad you asked this question? Now I bet your really confused. Bottom line, you gotta check them out and check them out good. Go to stores that carry differant brands. If there set up in the store you should be able to take them down and set them back up. You could even try pulling one across the floor of the store to check weight. One thing I forgot to mention before is watch out for ones that have higher sides that go staight up or close to staight up some plow snow insead of riding on top. One freind of mine has a Frabill I think its a speedshack. When its folded up it's about the size of two suit cases. He ended up making a sled to put it and his gear on cause the thing was like a snow plow. Check out the manufacturers websites and just plain ice fishing websites. See what fits you and your wallet. Most likely you will end up giving up something to get something else.


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

tat mike, 79 is right i dont know how you feel about cabelas but they have most of the different types set up and you can sit in them play with them or what ever you want and if you think cabelas is high in price then you can buy it somewhere else once you find the one you like, i dont know how often you go down to the big c but if you make a trip they have the shappells clams and otters to play with, i should know its my second home.



 
Dan


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Wow yeah I am as confused as ever. I made each kind and the clam type was hard to do so I destroyed it. My other one has a wood floor and is heavy but it works pretty good. I think after all the info I am gonna get the 2 man clam. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I was always fond of the Frabill 2 Man flip-up style shanty called the 6053 Ranger XLTwin. I like it because the base is a large deep sled where the poles are permanently attached.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I've got a sheppell and a trap. I don't take the trap unless I have someone with me that doesn't have shelter - that's rare. I generally don't move alot, but I do like the ability to do so and think can start fishing faster with the flip up since there's no messing with gear. One great feature about the flip up type I haven't seen mentioned yet is that you can set tip ups while inside the shanty - that's nice when it's 10 below and windy. The sheppell can be tough to set up by yourself if there's a good wind going, not to mention moving your gear in and out in a wind. I do think that of the two types, the flip up would be easiest to make if you don't want to take the cash hit (got to have other equipment too ).


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2000)

I just ordered the frabill Venture from cabelas. The dimensions look larger than the rest and it only wiehgs 40lbs. I ordered it becuse of the amount of headroom. 78"!! Looks like it foldes up and sets up easy ( same way Shapell 3000 does) I sould have it in about a week cause it was backordered a few days. When it arives ill be sure to post a report on how what I think of it after using it. I think its a new shanty for this year also.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...belas/en/content/Pod/01/69/29/p016929ii01.jpg


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

I have had two Shappel rectangular type shanties. While they are good if you are going to be in one spot, and one spot only, they are fine. But most of the time I've been out, I've had to move around a bit, and putting this type of shanty up and down sucks!!!!!!!! Also, try puttin it up in the wind - You'll be cussing and shouting and scaring all the fish away, LOL. But seriously, I used to get pissed putting that thing up in the wind - I'd get the thing just about up, and then I'd go sailing accross the lake, one time almost to open water. Then a couple of times I had a hell of a time stretching the "roof bar" between the two wall supports, and poked a few holes in the material. I said screw this and sold both of them. I will be getting the Dave Genz flip over type shanty, and be done with it once for all. I've researched these things and did some reading, and think they will be the best for me.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks motoman and welcome to the site. I am gonna get the clam type but I have to shop around for the best deal.


----------



## Major Hamhocks (Dec 28, 2001)

I bought the Clam 6800 a couple of years ago. It is four feet long and three feet wide when folded up and 6 feet by 8 feet open. It has a total plastic floor with cut outs for the holes. It is very roomy for at least three fisherman. It does plow through the snow like some of the others and I had to build a sled to pull it easily. I like it alot but it is very large and difficult to load up if you are by yourself. If you always fish with friends...I highly recommend this one. This thing weighs about 80-90 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

I bought an Otter II flip-up style last year and really like it. It sets up fast and also has a zip out entrance. Kind of pricey though but for me it was worth it. I hook it to my quad and can be very mobile with it.


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

Mike, i have a brand new clam. used it once. nothing wrong with it at all. i'll make you a good deal, if interested.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Came across a Clam 5600 for $299. Is this a fair price? I'm must be getting old and looking for comfort.


----------



## JRock (Nov 28, 2001)

Joeker,

Where did you find a clam5600 for 299? I would be very interested in that.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Gander Mountain sale: Clam 2000 @ $199 and Clam 5600 @ $299. Sale lasts until Dec. 24th.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Mike's right. Looked around tonight at Dick's - Dunham's and Gander. Gander's was the better price. Even went to the-clam.com and Gander was still cheaper. Guess I'm gonna do it. I spend so much time in Lexington I might as well bring my own home.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

Adding to the confusion. I had a frabil suit case style. (which I sold) It was heavy and not easy to transport. But was pretty good quality. I had to carpet the plastic floor inside, it only takes one time on my butt, convince me, plus if your wearing ice cleats its uncomfortable and tears up the floor. So decide I will also be buying a shanty this week, a pull over style. As for your feet on the ice I use a door place mat, the one made out of recycled tires chained linked together, thats so the snow falls through. that way your feet stay off the ice and not alot of mess. LP


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I just picked up a FishTrap Guide, the two man one, from Cabela's. About $400 with tax. I'm pretty pleased. The thing is built well, up and down in a less than a minute. 

So far, it works great in my living room. I hope to get out this week if I can find some good ice around here.

I usually fish by myself, so if anyone want to fish give me a ring. I have a free seat.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Yup, my luck. The Gander out by Lakeside is out of them. Had to get on a waiting list.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I was at gander today in taylor and they had 2 of them, if you feel like taking a drive.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

First I had a Viking 300. Quick set-up but noisy plastic floor. Not meant to tow.

Then I bought the Clam: Quality shelter but a real pain at times to set up (windy days!) Also had to constantly worry about losing the poles. Made to tow.

I had a Ranger for a couple seasons and liked it. Used to tow it behind my atv but had to put a cover or the tires would throw snow/slush into it and it would fill up. It also had a tendancy to flip over when towing. 

Tried the tent-style Polaris shelter but too light and flimsy.

Now I have a big Shappell (5x8 set up dimensions) used when a buddy is along. Have to use a sled or some type of tote to haul it around. Sets-up quickly, has carpeted floors, and PLENTY of room for two guys and a pile of gear. It is heavy, tho.

My solo rig is a teepee shelter I bought from Indian Country Sports in L'Anse. Made of heavy black fabric, you supply (4) 2x2's and roofing nails. Unfolds in seconds to 6x6x6 dimensions. Drawback: 8' long when transporting. Very portable yet roomy. Cost about $160 and an hour to assemble, IC-Sports will ship.

Word of advice: I used to ice-fish like a madman, and the less time setting-up and taking down the better.... especially when its 0 degrees and a blizzard! I would suggest steering clear of the Clam for this reason. Something like the 2-man ranger or fish trap is ideal but can be bulky to haul in a car and store in the off-season. 

The deciding factors are: What type of fishing you will do (stationary vs. mobility); where you fish (a few miles from shore vs. a few hundred feet); how you'll haul the shack and gear (walking, atv, snowmobile, truck); and whether you fish alone or with friends & family.


----------



## JRock (Nov 28, 2001)

I generally like to ice fish by myself or with a friend. I need something that is quick and can store all my gear when walking across the ice. I like the FishTrap Guide. GanderMountain has it for $379. Looks easy to set up and has seats for 2. Can anyone give me any feedback on this style? Good or bad before I make the investment. And does anyone know where I can find one any cheaper than that? Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

JRock, 

That's the style of shanty I use, just a different brand. I would of bought a FishTrap, but I didn't like the fabric. However, just looked at the new models over the weekend, and it's a new material. Should of waited a year I guess. I like having all of my gear in the shanty, and the easy set-up, even in the wind.

Mike


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

We'll with all the differant types and all the great advice. Did you get your shanty yet mike and if so what kind?

chad1


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I have the Otter II med. with the bench seat option , very nice setup, the sled it self is much deeper than most others so I can carry all my gear in easy. I've made rod holders for 8 rods ,fitted a bracket in it to carry my lantern and also a place to hold 4 large ice jig boxes everything stays in place. 
The Otter is a little pricey but I liked it over the others....my 0.2
Dave


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I got a Frabill Ranger XLTwin off of a buddy who had it under his house in storage for quite some time. It has a few small pinholes and is on loan. If I decide i want it he'll sell it to me. It seems real nice might be a little heavy to pull. It is the clam type and when set up is pitchblack inside.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

You'll like that shanty Mike. It is hard to pull when there's snow on the ice, that's the only drawback I've found with mine. Throw a foam hot seat in for that bench, it'll make it a lot more comfortable. You can also buy a mesh bag for under the seat - works great for keeping extra rods and other small items out of the way.

Mike


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

yeah in was already trying to figure out how to get rid of the bench seat. Its has to weigh 25lbs alone. I was thinking about trying to find bleacher seats and bolt them on so they fold down. Where do they sell the bags I want one of them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I've thought about ditching the bench and going with boat seats too. I bought the mesh bag from the local bait shop where I bought the shanty. Here's the wedsite with a dealer finder.

http://www.frabill.com/ 

I don't remember it being very expensive. 

Mike


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

I have the Trap Guide. Two very comfortable seats, and a hammoch type rod holder under the seat rail. Other comments on this page talk about the seats needing to be changed in other kinds. The Trap seat is great. The new fabric is quiet and durable. 

The sled looks like it may be a bit light for towing behind an ATV. I walk with mine, and last years minimal snow had me pulling it over parking lots and gravel. Seems to be wearing on the bottom. Might need to add some X-Country skis to the bottom. Other than that, it's a great sled. 

Then we'll head out to the lake.


----------



## JRock (Nov 28, 2001)

RJF,

I won't need to tow it. Don't have a snowmobile. It sounds perfect for me. Now just gotta scrape up the cash.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

I used my new Frabill ranger solo to day. It a pretty cool set-up. Bought it at a local store for 30 bucks cheaper than the big boy stores and competitors sleds. It pulls ok on snow and great on ice, but kind of hard on bare ground. Just like anything else. The swivel bucket seat was the best feature. Moulded in the floor are holders for a 5 gallon pail, a minnow pail, and a 1 quart propane bottle. As for a two man shanties only if my wife fished, as for my buddies they are on there own. lol. Will be pulling it behind my sled when the ice thickens a bit.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Picked up a Clam 5600 tonite from Gander after being on a waiting list. Sale price $299. While I was getting the truck the wife asked the salesgirl if they took AAA discount cards. They're trying to get away from the discount cards. The wife mentioned that Dunham's accepts them. The gal asks how much.... 10 % discount. Gal says ok and proceeds to take 10% off. $286 out the door. It pays to ask about discounts. Smart women I got there. 
Gave it to my son's as an xmas present . Figured they can haul it I can use it.  Aint' life grand.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Not a lot more can be added to this thread. But what the heck, heres my setup.

I have 2, a single fish trap and an old minuteman wood floor. I use them both. Depends on who Im with, etc. If by myself, I just bring the trap. I did a few mods on it, I made some 3 oz bottom bouncer weights with no wires in them, and sewed them into the hem of the flaps to keep them from blowing around. A few pieces of velcro sewed to the canvas to keep it tight at the bracket that the poles bolt to. A small piece of PVC bolted horizontally to the bench hold a rod if I need to have my hands free. A piece of gutter bolted to the inside lip in the front part of the tub hold odds and ends. As far as heat goes, losing it isnt a problem, the thing is so small it heats up really fast. And then it goes on recon missions looking for new spots after the minuteman is setup.

The minute man is usually used after a good spot is found, some times its used as a cookshack or a place to hangout while watching tipups. The wood floor is heavy, but it has its advantages too, its sturdy, doesnt blow around as much. I waterproof it every year, it has held up for years and years. My friend has a shack with a plastic floor and its pretty flimsy, I am afraid of it cracking, at least with the wood you can repair it pretty easily.

Just got 1000 eurolarve yesterday in the mail, Im ready to go this weekend!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

If I had a way to haul it , and I had lotsa mooneyz....
   








http://www.ardisam.com/pages/ice_augers/shelters/69099.html 
*Capacity: 6 person* 
* Base Size: 133 ¸" x 78" (folds to 78 " x 38.5" x 29.5")* 
* Height: 76"* 
* Weight/Shipping Weight: 220 lbs/230lbs.*
11 by 6 1/2 ft!!!!!
"Weisers NOT included!!!!!"
lmao ......
hehehe...


----------



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

Which ever one you can afford Bro...Definately a two holer though...They are all good, the average is around $129
Mine is a Shappel S3000...up and down real quick...maybe 20-30 seconds putting it up alone...carpeted floor, 4'x6' clam...


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

There's a Frabill Ranger 4 $ in the a sell/trade forum.


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

The new Fish trap guides are awesome, I have one that is two years old for sale.


----------

